# Document workflow management system ASP.NET



## Lou tanfuny

I have to translate these 5 keywords in these two languages. Also, if possible, let me know the correct order of the words to have a meaning of the entire phrase (to find it in a search engine)

Document
Workflow
Management
System
ASP.NET
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Thomas1

Lou tanfuny said:


> I have to translate these 5 keywords in these two languages. Also, if possible, let me know the correct order of the words to have a meaning of the entire phrase (to find it in a search engine)
> 
> Document dokument
> Workflow I don't know what the meaning of _workflow_ in your sentence is, could you pleae explain?--I have just found out theat there are many translations into Polish
> Management zarządzanie
> System system
> ASP.NET I don't know what it is, can you explain please? I have found in Polish Wikipedia it's equivalently transalted into Polish.
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lou tanfuny

Thanks Thomas...

For workflow I mean the sequence of tasks to perform inside a company


----------



## Lou tanfuny

ASP.NET doesn't need translation, it's the name of a programming language


----------



## Thomas1

Workflow procesy pracy, organizacja pracy, kolejność zadań, przepływ pracy
I have also found out that _workflow_ is also used, this is most likely jargon.

*Document workflow management system ASP.NET*
System zarządzania procesami pracy ASP.NET (this is not a full translation)
I have additional questions:
can document be interpreted as:
workflow management of documents?
If not what should it be interpreted like?

ASP.NET I understand it in the provided sentence as the name of the system, but since you are saying it is a name of a programming language how does it refer to the system?

Tom


----------



## Lou tanfuny

it's a system, written in a programming language called ASP.NET, that allows to manage tasks and sequence of them and also documents to be produced on every task.

I hope that it can be helpful


----------



## Thomas1

*Document workflow management system ASP.NET*
System zarządzania procesami pracy oraz obiegiem dokumentów (ASP.NET)
literally:
System of workflow management and (of) document flow (obieg dokumentów-document flow is another translation I found, tell me if the whole doesn't work)

I assume that a person who reads the text is going to know that ASP.NET is a programming language so I would write it in parenthesis.

Tom


----------



## Lou tanfuny

Thanks, but I can put only 5 words... so I can shrink your text into only 5 words.... Can you help me? Maybe the same 5 words I wrote in english, or something similar


----------



## Thomas1

I see, that doesn't make it easier. 

Here I found _document workflow _translated as _obieg dokumentów_,which literally means _document workflow_. The site comes from the department of mathematics at Warsaw University, so it should be credible.

My suggested translation would be then:
_System zarządzania obiegiem dokumentów (ASP.NET)_


Tom


----------

